# TODAY on RO



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday to:[/align]

[align=center]*rabbidashery*[/align]

[align=center]Tania joined in January of this year. She is a breeder of mini rex, Dwarf Hotots, and EnglishAngoras. Although she hasnât posted since January, hopefully she will hop back on the boards and let us know how she and her five children are getting along![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Cinnabunny*[/align]

[align=center]My sister is caught up with NanoWrimo this month, as well as being deeply involved in the Cub Scout troop with her sons. I'm watching my nephews for her this weekend so she can enjoy some time to herself. Cinnabunny is doing well, enjoying running around the house and her extensive NIC condo. She has her daddy wrapped around her paw and demands from himher bite of banana and raisins![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]A New Caption Contest is Up and Running! Come join the fun and laughter of creating funny things to go along with the posted photo![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Vote on Caption Contest #9! One Day ONLY!!![/align]

[align=center]Ivoryâs Erik is starting to eat the carpet! She needs some input![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Haley is sharing a youtube video of cat and bunny buddies, come see this comfortable flop![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]BSAR, with some help from forum members, shared another cute twosome. This time it was a deer and a bunny![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]LedaHartwood asks, Yours, Mine, and Oursâwho do the animals in YOUR household belong to?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]PepnFluff lost Pepe, but has adopted a new rabbit, Ruby. Please go share your condolences and warm welcomes to her new family member![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Cheryl is without a computer at the moment, but is using her sisterâs computer to give us an update! Go see whatâs going on![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]BSAR is curious about the mushrooms growing in her yard. What would happen if a bun happened to get a hold of one?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Happi Bun has a malfunctioning water bottle. Come see if you have any tips as to why it is losing water.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]BlueGiants lost a litter on Friday morning. This thread is a MUST READ for all those considering breeding their rabbits. [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]BlueFrog is looking for a bunny angel for Rambo in Illinois. Are you interested? Please read the description in this post![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]These blogs have NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]

[align=center]Alicia and the Zoo CrewâJadeIcing is feeling a bit under the weather. A photo of Mouse was posted to help her feel better![/align]

[align=center]Scone MacBunnyâ2008âScone isnât feeling up to par. Go see how Mike is making sure this gorgeous opal rex will be back up to snuff ASAP![/align]

[align=center]These blogs have NEW PHOTOS!!![/align]

[align=center]Bunny Bonanza BlogâCrazyMike40 has brought out the hat! Amelia canât believe itâs that time of year again!!![/align]

[align=center]House of MuttsâRaspberry82 shares her cage set ups, along with an adorable photo of cage bar-chewing Max![/align]

[align=center]Pegâs Placeâthe Adventures & Misadventures of all the buns hereâTinysMom is sharing photos, videos and stories!!! Sheâs also doing a great job managing her blood pressure. Go Peg![/align]

[align=center]The Degerfield Bunniesâdelusional is sharing ALFIE photos!!! Go see this awesome English Lop in full binky! (I want this photo for the caption contest! âsuggested to me by Alicia)[/align]

[align=center]Blog for the Bun-Bunsâ¦kherrmann3 is sharing lots of exploring Toby photos! What new places and things did he find and claim as his own![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Please donât forget to enter the Photo Philes Contest: Hoppy Holidays! This is a chance for you to have your rabbit featured as the logo at the top of Rabbits Online for an entire week in December! Donât miss this opportunity to have your rabbit be a star for the week! See this thread for more details and letâs get festive![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]GoinBacktoCali tells us Donât Mess with Texas Rabbits and shares a video that proves just that![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Luvmyzoocrew is dilated!!! She will be bringing a new life into the world soon! Will today be the day?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Are you an introvert? Do you ever have to talk yourself into hanging out with the crowd? Go cheer Leaf on in this thread![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Pamnock is working through a biochemistry problem. Are you good with formulas and equations? Stop by this post and see if you can work this through![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]undergunfire has adopted her new kitten!!! Go look at this cutie and go help her with some suggestions of names that start with the letter T.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice post  Yours are always so festive!

Good morning, by the way lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

hehe, well, good morning and good night!  Time for me to sleep!


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 15, 2008)

Curtis rolled his eyes at me when I was happy to have made the RO news. He's jealous of my cool-a-tude.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the news! :bow
Also, thanks for mentioning my water bottle malfunction thread.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 15, 2008)

ha ha my dialated cervix is on the news!!!!!!!!! lol, but i am still here,lol  keep sending non painful labor my way,lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> ha ha my dialated cervix is on the news!!!!!!!!! lol, but i am still here,lol  keep sending non painful labor my way,lol



How are you feeling? Has your water broken yet? What are you doing to move things along?

I'm thinking of you! Positive, less pain thoughts!

Minda


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> Curtis rolled his eyes at me when I was happy to have made the RO news. He's jealous of my cool-a-tude.


Pssh! Men, they will never understand lol

Oh, and, Luvmyzoocrew, go have that baby (with minimum pain or cursing at hubby).  Good luck!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 15, 2008)

Luvmyzoocrew! Best wishes for a QUICK painfree delivery! Today is good!


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 15, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *LedaHartwood wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Curtis rolled his eyes at me when I was happy to have made the RO news. He's jealous of my cool-a-tude.
> ...



:biggrin2:

best wishes Fran!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 15, 2008)

Fran...I will be thinking of you today, hopefully that baby comes out :biggrin2:!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 16, 2008)

Me too hurry up baby we wana see you inkbouce:Are you overdue yet? 

Thanks Elf Mommy for doing these they're great!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I am still here,lol. I might go for a walk today since it is not raining so far we shall see what the rest of the day brings,lol. my due date is in four days so i am technically not overdue.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

I am waiting on pins and needles.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 16, 2008)

Ali if you get a text that is so horribly misspelled it is from me and i am on my way,lol. I cant text on a normal basis so if i am having pain the text might not make sense,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2008)

:shock: You haven't delivered yet? What's this child waiting for?????


----------

